# Unterschied NPN / PNP Sensoren



## technikchef (20 Oktober 2008)

Hallo ans Forum

Folgendes:
Wir haben in der Firma Sensoren eingebaut und sie an eine ET200S angeschlossen. Dabei stellten wir fest dass an die ET200S keine Signale übertragen wurden obwohl die Sensoren richtig verdrahtet wurden. 
Mein Vorarbeiter erklärte mir dass es sich anstatt von NPN Sensoren um PNP Sensoren handelt. Er erklärte mir zwar den Unterschied und die Beschaltung aber ich habs nicht ganz gecheckt.

Frage an euch: 
Könnt ihr mir den Unterschied der Sensorarten und die Beschaltung nochmals genau erklären?
Ist es möglich PNP Sensoren an die ET200S anzuschließen?
Wann werden diese Sensoren eingesetzt?

Danke schon im Voraus.

MFG


----------



## marlob (20 Oktober 2008)

Hier ein paar Links dazu (inkl. Anschlussbilder)
http://www.mikroe.com/en/books/plcbook/chapter3/chapter3.htm
http://www.splatco.com/skb/3614.htm


----------



## Astralavista (20 Oktober 2008)

Ganz einfache Erklärung:

NPN schaltet Masse auf den Ausgang des Sensors.
PNP schaltet Positives Potential auf den Ausgang des Sensors.

http://www.ifk.hu/upload/anh_kap_d.pdf

Da ist ein schönes PDF mit Schaltbildern und wie man eine Last (In deinem Fall die ET200S) anschliessen muss.

Ich kenne z.B. alte Omron-Steuerungen bei denen man die Eingänge auf Masse legen musste.


----------



## online (20 Oktober 2008)

Eine Eingangsbaugruppe benötigt einen PNP Sensor da sie ja die +24V als Eingangssignal haben will.
Gruß online


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Oktober 2008)

online schrieb:


> Eine Eingangsbaugruppe benötigt einen PNP Sensor da sie ja die +24V als Eingangssignal haben will.
> Gruß online


 

Es gibt zumindest für die ET200S auch Baugruppen die die geschaltete Masse als Eingangssignal haben.


----------



## Medical (21 Oktober 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es gibt zumindest für die ET200S auch Baugruppen die die geschaltete Masse als Eingangssignal haben.


Das geht auch bei der S7-200.
Hab ich leider schon viel zu oft gesehen bei dem Schrott von Automaten den wir damals aus dem Ausland geschickt bekommen haben...:sw8:


----------



## Boxy (21 Oktober 2008)

Ein Namhafter Japanischer Hersteller hat auch viel NPN im Einsatz 

Also NPN ist im Asiatiscehn Bereich viel zu finden ...
Daher gibts von Balluf z.B. viele sensoren NPN und PNP ...


----------



## Medical (21 Oktober 2008)

Boxy schrieb:


> Ein Namhafter Japanischer Hersteller hat auch viel NPN im Einsatz
> 
> Also NPN ist im Asiatiscehn Bereich viel zu finden ...
> Daher gibts von Balluf z.B. viele sensoren NPN und PNP ...


NPN ist doch hier gar nicht zulässig im Maschinenbau?
Stischwort Masseschluss? Zumindest meine ich das so gelernt zu haben, daß man nichts über Masse schalten darf weil sonst u.U. gefährliche Zustände entstehen können, wenn ein durchgescheuerter Draht am Maschinengehäuse "durchschaltet"?


----------



## vierlagig (21 Oktober 2008)

Medical schrieb:


> NPN ist doch hier gar nicht zulässig im Maschinenbau?
> Stischwort Masseschluss? Zumindest meine ich das so gelernt zu haben, daß man nichts über Masse schalten darf weil sonst u.U. gefährliche Zustände entstehen können, wenn ein durchgescheuerter Draht am Maschinengehäuse "durchschaltet"?



bei PNP nich? 
kurzschluß is immer scheiße!


----------



## Medical (21 Oktober 2008)

Bei PNP wird aber das Potential durchgeschalten, und wenn der "heiße" Draht durchgescheuert ist gibts entweder nen kurzen oder der Draht liegt eben auf Masse. So kann Steuerungs-/Sicherheitstechnisch nix passieren, aber die Sicherung löst eben aus.

Klar, Kurzschluss ist scheiße, aber lieber nach nem Fehler suchen, als daß die Maschine den Bediener "frisst"?!


----------



## funkdoc (21 Oktober 2008)

pnp hat überhaupt keine vorteile, auch nicht im masseschluss fall.

pnp is nur bei uns halt sehr verbreitet. bei den amis findet man schon noch viel npn.


----------



## com (26 Juni 2009)

Medical schrieb:


> Das geht auch bei der S7-200.
> Hab ich leider schon viel zu oft gesehen bei dem Schrott von Automaten den wir damals aus dem Ausland geschickt bekommen haben...:sw8:


Hi,
soweit ich weiß, es geht nicht (siemens hat PNP logik,only solid state-MOSFET)

Gruß
com


----------

